# OVH 1GB ddos protected VPS, Quebec



## willie (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems to be an new product of theirs: http://www.ovh.com/us/vps/

Purpose of this review is mostly to alert people to its existence.  I'm not going to do detailed tests or anything like that.

I got the $2.99 "classic" vps, which I set up with 32 bit Debian 7.  Purpose was for some testing on a box at same location as my OVH dedicated server that I've had for a while.

Setup took a few minutes.  They accepted payment with a direct credit card, while with my dedi I had to use a Paypal payment form though they didn't require actual use of a Paypal account.  I don't know if that means OVH in general now accepts cc's, or just for these VPS's, or what.  I renewed my dedi for a 6 month block late last year, so maybe something has changed since then.

An interesting feature with these VPS is you can order and configure using an API.  I didn't try that.  I don't know how you're supposed to prepay if you order that way either.

OVH doesn't require or even allow you to cancel servers when you're done with them.  You just don't renew, and (at least in the case of a dedi that I let expire) you get a few automated reminder emails, then they suspend the server but you can re-activate it for a few days by paying the bill, and then they wipe it and reassign it to someone else.  This is kind of nice for a test vps like this, which I don't plan to renew once I'm done testing, since I have the dedi  at OVH and lots of vps's elsewhere.

It's not anywhere in the info blurb, but the box claims (per /proc/cpuinfo) to have an AMD processor, and since the network interface is /dev/venet0 that sounds like it's running OpenVZ.  The host node apparently doesn't have the NFS modules loaded, so I wasn't able to mount an NFS server that I'd been planning to test.

The box feels pretty snappy and some chatter on the OVH forum indicates that it's using some kind of SAN rather than a local disk.  I haven't run any benchmarks other than "openssl speed rsa1024" which did 8696 in 10 seconds, pretty good for a 32 bit setup (64 bit rsa is usually much faster on the same hardware).

Of course the main "benchmark" for a supposedly ddos protected vps is to actually ddos it and see what happens, and I'm not about to try that ;-)

Overall this seems like a pretty good value even as a pure VPS, given that it's at a pretty big provider with a huge network.  The DDOS protection makes it really an attractive offer for those needing such things.


----------



## TruvisT (Apr 23, 2014)

DDoS Protection... could mean anything.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 23, 2014)

> since the network interface is /dev/venet0 that sounds like it's running OpenVZ.


OpenVZ slabbed inside of VMWare ESXi


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 23, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> DDoS Protection... could mean anything.


I'm assuming its included with the DDoS VAC2 that they are using for their dedicated offering. Yes, they offer VAC in their Canada datacenter.

OVH has had VPS for a fairly long time, however the quality has been poor compared to most low end offerings as well as the unability to keep up with their Kimsufi line price wise.

2. OVH - Our anti-DDoS solutions / How does OVH fight against DDoS


----------



## TruvisT (Apr 24, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> I'm assuming its included with the DDoS VAC2 that they are using for their dedicated offering. Yes, they offer VAC in their Canada datacenter.
> 
> OVH has had VPS for a fairly long time, however the quality has been poor compared to most low end offerings as well as the unability to keep up with their Kimsufi line price wise.
> 
> 2. OVH - Our anti-DDoS solutions / How does OVH fight against DDoS


Props on wiki style sourcing!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2014)

Pro-tip: you can enable permanent DDoS mitigation (the "Anti-DDoS PRO" that Kimsufi and SYS servers don't even get) in the IP address section of the new CP. The basic reactive Anti-DDoS works plenty well, but permanent means it doesn't take a few seconds to kick in if you get DDoSed.


----------



## willie (Apr 24, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Pro-tip: you can enable permanent DDoS mitigation (the "Anti-DDoS PRO" that Kimsufi and SYS servers don't even get) in the IP address section of the new CP. The basic reactive Anti-DDoS works plenty well, but permanent means it doesn't take a few seconds to kick in if you get DDoSed.


SYS has ddos mitigation: http://www.soyoustart.com/us/services-included.xml

Is Anti-DDOS Pro something additional that's on OVH but not SYS?


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 24, 2014)

willie said:


> SYS has ddos mitigation: http://www.soyoustart.com/us/services-included.xml
> 
> Is Anti-DDOS Pro something additional that's on OVH but not SYS?


regular vs pro comparison chart http://www.ovh.co.uk/anti-ddos/:


----------



## willie (May 18, 2014)

I haven't paid close attention but I think this VPS has rebooted at least twice since I got it less than a month ago.  Today I got an OVH robo-email saying their monitoring had detected downtime, but the other time I didn't hear anything.  It's kind of interesting that they have notifications at all though.  Is there some way openvz to see when the reboots were?

Neither of my OVH dedis have had any downtime at all.  I cancelled one after about 1 year of uptime, and still have the other one, which, wow, I just checked its uptime and it's 1 year today:

 03:14:13 up 365 days,  3:21,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.04, 0.09


----------



## dcdan (May 18, 2014)

willie said:


> I haven't paid close attention but I think this VPS has rebooted at least twice since I got it less than a month ago.  Today I got an OVH robo-email saying their monitoring had detected downtime, but the other time I didn't hear anything.  It's kind of interesting that they have notifications at all though.  Is there some way openvz to see when the reboots were?


'last' command will show you all reboots (among other things)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2014)

This is all I really have to say about my OVH 1GB VM.  

In comparison to one of my dedis.


----------



## texteditor (May 18, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> This is all I really have to say about my OVH 1GB VM.
> 
> In comparison to one of my dedis.


You get any particular reason why? pushing out the 12th re-write of their in-house management console rebooted the node?

Still, for $3 a month for 10+ TB b/w and OVH's DDoS protection I bet 2-3 of them in different locations would make a usable "poor man's imitation cloudflare"

Curious to see reviews of their cheaper VMWare offerings too


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2014)

texteditor said:


> You get any particular reason why? pushing out the 12th re-write of their in-house management console rebooted the node?
> 
> 
> Still, for $3 a month for 10+ TB b/w and OVH's DDoS protection I bet 2-3 of them in different locations would make a usable "poor man's imitation cloudflare"
> ...


The dedicated servers are restarts organized by me.

For the VPS, your guess is as good as mine.  Although the most recent restart (on Thursday, 15th) was a planned VM restart (I sent the restart command).


----------



## willie (May 19, 2014)

dcdan said:


> 'last' command will show you all reboots (among other things)


Thanks.  I see reboots on May 11 and May 15.  I wonder what was going on.  My vps is going to expire in a few days.  I might toss $3 just to keep it another month and see how well it holds up.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 21, 2014)

Update:

Seems OVH's Host node I'm on just had another unexpected reboot.


----------



## willie (May 22, 2014)

Hmm, mine didn't reboot, it's now been up for 6 days.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 22, 2014)

willie said:


> Hmm, mine didn't reboot, it's now been up for 6 days.


Haha so I guess it was just my node.


----------



## willie (May 23, 2014)

Well, I renewed it another month, I got a renewal notice saying expiring today (I had gotten confused and thought I had a few days left), renewed, and during the renewal process saw a status indicator saying the vps had already expired.  It looks like it was shut down and restarted, whether because of the expiration or some other reason.  It reports that it's been up for 14 hours, when I just renewed it a few minutes ago. 

After I renewed I got an email confirmation receipt with a url to click that allows seeing the invoice, which has my personal info (name/address, server, etc) though not my credit card number.  I don't have to log in to see that.  The email was sent over an unencrypted connection.  Thanks OVH.

When my old dedi expired (I let it expire on purpose) I got multiple emails saying it would be suspended for a week on expiration, and then wiped if I didn't renew.  I didn't get anything like that for the vps.  Not a big issue, but it's a difference.

HalfEatenPie, these things are slabbed inside VMware containers, so it's possible that your vps and mine are in the same physical node but they only restarted the VMware?  They also have "cloud" vps's where you get a vmware instance to yourself, that are a lot more expensive.  I wonder if they're more reliable.  I have to say this openvz instance rebooting 2x or 3x in one month isn't ok if the vps is running any real services (mine isn't).


----------



## DomainBop (May 23, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Update:
> 
> Seems OVH's Host node I'm on just had another unexpected reboot.


tl;dr apparently not much has changed since I tried their "slabbed" VPS line when it launched in March 2013.


----------



## GreenHostBox (May 25, 2014)

Can you provide us with the specifications of the node you're in? I'm curious about what processor they use.


----------



## willie (May 25, 2014)

I suspect it's one of their "hosting" servers (http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-servers/hosting/) and the

different cpuid in /proc/cpuinfo is a virtualization illusion, but who knows.  Here is /proc/cpuinfo:

processor    : 0
vendor_id    : AuthenticAMD
cpu family    : 16
model        : 2
model name    : AMD Opteron Processor 4284                 
stepping    : 3
cpu MHz        : 3000.000
cache size    : 2048 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 4
core id        : 0
cpu cores    : 4
apicid        : 0
initial apicid    : 0
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 5
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc unfair_spinlock pni cx16 x2apic popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm cmp_legacy extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw
bogomips    : 6000.00
TLB size    : 1536 4K pages
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


----------



## markjcc (May 28, 2014)

willie said:


> I suspect it's one of their "hosting" servers (http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-servers/hosting/) and the
> 
> different cpuid in /proc/cpuinfo is a virtualization illusion, but who knows.  Here is /proc/cpuinfo:
> 
> ...


Straight from newegg 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113022


----------



## willie (May 29, 2014)

markjcc said:


> Straight from newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113022


I don't think it's a real 4284.  That's just what vmware is simulating.


----------



## markjcc (May 29, 2014)

willie said:


> I don't think it's a real 4284.  That's just what vmware is simulating.


Ah okay, However who knows


----------



## willie (Sep 3, 2015)

I notice OVH Canada now has its 2016 line of VPS's available (they've been available in their France locations for a while).  These look quite a bit better than the old ones.  They seem to have replaced the slabbed OpenVZ with KVM OpenStack on the economy line, switched to Intel processors and SSD, increased memory and raised prices slightly.  So for $3.50/mo you get a 2GB KVM vps with 10GB of SSD and DDOS protection, which is seriously competitive even with VPSboard lower tier providers.  The "Cloud" vps line is also upgraded and uses NVMe (Ceph) storage that is very fast.

I'm involved with a low activity site now hosted on Amazon, that I might suggest migrating to OVH.  I was satisfied with the performance of the old OVH vps and the most annoying thing about it was the reboots.  It will be interesting to see if these new ones are more reliable.

Here's the SSD VPS that replace the "classic" series: http://www.ovh.com/us/vps/vps-ssd.xml

And here's the more upscale "Cloud" product: http://www.ovh.com/us/vps/vps-cloud.xml

There are some benchmarks and comparisons against the old versions at the bottom of each of those pages.

Overall this seems like interesting news.  The Scaleway.com ARM dedicated servers at 3 euro/month (France location) point in another direction where things are going.


----------



## reckless (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anyone have any benchmarks of the new Cloud VPS 2016 $8.99 server? or even the regular SSD 2016 $3.49 one - thanks!


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 9, 2015)

https://www.petabyet.com/result/2015-09-09-2f7b765cb53b7156cfd5683c15f607e2/


----------



## willie (Sep 9, 2015)

Matt, thanks for those Petabyet measurements.  It looks like they got the price wrong (says $4.49 instead of $3.49) but the other stuff is interesting.

Reckless, there are some cpu measurements on the OVH pages.  Basically what you'd expect given the processor models.  The interesting feature of the Cloud series IMHO is the Ceph distributed file system, like RAID except spread across multiple machines on a LAN.  I think the idea is that if your node crashes with HW failure, your VM can immediately rebooted on another one, using the distributed data.

Matt, can you tell if the SSD VPS has ipv6?  How many addresses?  Thanks.


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 9, 2015)

The price is right, it's $4.49 CAD. Doesn't seem to have IPv6 yet but there's an empty lable for it in the control panel... so eventually?


----------



## willie (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh I see.  It said Pasadena CA so I figured USD.  If it's your post you might update to say it's CAD.  Too bad about the ipv6 and unfortunate that there doesn't seem to be a way to buy more disk space, but it looks like a terrific deal anyway.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 9, 2015)

willie said:


> The interesting feature of the Cloud series IMHO is the Ceph distributed file system, like RAID except spread across multiple machines on a LAN.  I think the idea is that if your node crashes with HW failure, your VM can immediately rebooted on another one, using the distributed data.



In theory it can be immediately rebooted, and Leaseweb who use a similar storage backend advertises that their cloud platform is fully redundant.  The reality is 100% uptime is a fantasy: Leaseweb's storage backend had major problems last week which resulted in almost 2 full days of downtime (see http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1509651 ,they did  give 3 months credit for the downtime but...).

The Leaseweb ad promo:



Quote said:


> Fully redundant platform To maximize reliability and ensure continuity, all cloud platform components are implemented in a redundant setup. Our designs allow for hardware failure of any network component, hypervisor, storage system or management system – with minimal impact on your virtual server. In case of hardware failure, our cloud platform will simply restart your server on a different machine – without human intervention


----------



## reckless (Sep 10, 2015)

I ended up buying the $3.49 OVH SSD VPS 1 2016 yesterday just to test it out (was going to go for the Cloud VPS but decided to wait on it...already have a sweet 2 core/2GB Leaseweb VPS for $5.97/month that is amazing). So far I'm very impressed with it's performance and I'm hoping the stability/uptime of it will be good too. It feels really snappy! I have put a single production site on it just to test it out and monitor the reliability over a few months or so.

This is only the 2nd service I have ever purchased from OVH, the first service was their OVH Classic 1 VPS that I purchased back in 2014 and I canceled it within days because the performance was terrible and had many reboots. This new VPS 2016 line is WAYYYYY better then their old ones so far.

I did a few benchmarks which I already posted on LowEndTalk but I figured I would post them here too incase anyone was interested!

GeekBench3: http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/3402546

ServerBear: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2015/09/09/UZat48TLYJ2J8189

CPU model : Intel Xeon E312xx (Sandy Bridge)
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency : 2394.444 MHz
Total amount of ram : 1962 MB
Total amount of swap : 0 MB
System uptime : 8 min,
Download speed from CacheFly: 12.0MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 3.99MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 11.5MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 7.58MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 10.6MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 11.9MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 5.29MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 10.4MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 10.8MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 7.58MB/s
I/O speed : 434 MB/s

[email protected]:~# ioping . -c 10
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=1 time=349 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=2 time=480 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=3 time=435 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=4 time=463 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=5 time=505 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=6 time=463 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=7 time=462 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=8 time=534 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=9 time=465 us
4 KiB from . (ext3 /dev/vda1): request=10 time=432 us

--- . (ext3 /dev/vda1) ioping statistics ---
10 requests completed in 9.01 s, 2.18 k iops, 8.51 MiB/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 349 us / 458 us / 534 us / 46 us

[email protected]:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 42
model name : Intel Xeon E312xx (Sandy Bridge)
stepping : 1
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 2394.444
cache size : 4096 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 1
core id : 0
cpu cores : 1
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq vmx ssse3 fma cx16 pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand hypervisor lahf_lm abm xsaveopt vnmi ept fsgsbase bmi1 avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid
bogomips : 4788.88
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone know if these offers come with an uptime SLA? Of course, my VPS went down about 1.5 hours ago (perfect timing).

I found https://www.ovh.com/ca/en/dedicated-cloud/discover/sla.xml but that's about it. Quickly skimmed https://www.ovh.com/ca/en/support/termsofservice/ but there doesn't seem to be anything there.

I even typed the three magical letters this time, _MTR_, whilst quietly muttering "abracadabra" under my breath, so maybe it won't take days for something to happen.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 2, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> Anyone know if these offers come with an uptime SLA? Of course, my VPS went down about 1.5 hours ago (perfect timing).
> 
> I found https://www.ovh.com/ca/en/dedicated-cloud/discover/sla.xml but that's about it. Quickly skimmed https://www.ovh.com/ca/en/support/termsofservice/ but there doesn't seem to be anything there.



$4.49+ VPS-SSD line: no SLA

$11.99+ VPS-Cloud line: 99.99% SLA (see below)



Quote said:


> _The SLA is OVH's commitment to service availability. This doesn't include planned and scheduled maintenance. _
> 
> _The VPS platform is proven to be stable and highly available. When you rent one of our virtual private servers, we guarantee the continunity of your business activity. _
> 
> ...


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 2, 2015)

So... I rebooted the VPS and still couldn't ping it from anywhere, but could reach it through KVM console. Came back up on its own about two hours later. No config changes on my part before or after the outage. 3 hours and 11 minutes of downtime.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 5, 2015)

The SSD VPS's are now also available on the OVH public cloud.  Same price (2GB/€2.99, 4GB €5.99,  8GB €11.99monthly) and initial configuration as the SSD 2016 line but hourly billing (€0.008 hr for the 2GB) is available and they're using the OpenStack panel instead of the VPS Panel.  The current main benefits of the VPS-SSD OpenStack version over the SSD 2016 VPS version is access to the OpenStack API, Backups (snapshots), and the ability to add additional disk volumes (10GB-10TB,  choice of SATA or SSD, pricing).  Private networking will also be available on these when OVH launches it on the public cloud.  Choice of FR (Gravelines, Strasbourg) or CA (Beauharnois)


Scroll down to the "also available" section: https://www.ovh.ie/cloud/instances/


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 5, 2015)

GreenHostBox said:


> Can you provide us with the specifications of the node you're in? I'm curious about what processor they use.



They mask the processor models but on their website they say they use E5's.  The OpenStack SSD instances are 2.4 MHz (which based on their current product line is probably a 2 x E5-2630v3).


----------



## vebnest (Oct 10, 2018)

We offer best cheapest dedicated server hosting is just simply hire the whole server that dedicated to you. All resources, space, bandwidth completely for your use. You have complete control and access of your servers. Its purpose is to grow business faster.https://www.vebnest.com/vps-hosting


----------

